# Leather soled traditional cycle shoes size 45/10



## marxist_fixie (22 Nov 2008)

You know the *old fashioned shoes* preferably with perforations [like a Typhoo tea bag]....and have *leather soles* into which *shoe plates* can be *nailed*.....Made by the likes of *Reynolds,* *Peter Salisbury* or *Sidi* or *Adidas *or* Pietro Detto* [Raymond Poulidor] or or *Caratti...*or Vittoria...or even *Cinelli* or *Colnago*..or *anything* *similar**.* I already have shoes with plastic soles and have Look compatible holes......I need a size UK 10 or Euro 45...if my feet were small...no problems.....that what comes from having boats!.....I did have loads of these shows and got rid of them...in the name of progress!.....Rule 1....keep everything it might become useful at some point in the future....cheers everybody!...


----------

